# t-jet 2 Black T-shirt HOW to print?



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I need someones step by step help for printing instructions for dtg tjet 2 on how to print on black t-shirts. I just purchased a used dtg and have no knowledge and no book on how to print. The fast rip has instructions on dvd but they show a different program then what is on my computor. I hae never done this before. I do not know even how to print on white.Thanks for all your help in advance- Belinda


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a tall order to fill in a posting. You may want to do searches on this forum, there are plenty of threads with information in various sections to help out what you are asking. Maybe someone will consolidate everything into one thread, but that will take a bit of time.

That being said, does the system you have include white ink?

Things to search for:

1. Pretreatment process
2. FastRIP (for direct to garment)
3. FastArtist
4. Curing Process


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, it has white ink. I will try to find each section like your suggesting.
I took a photo adding letters then placed it in Fast rip. then i was not sure how to set up to print.
thanks Belinda


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

rainbowfire said:


> Yes, it has white ink. I will try to find each section like your suggesting.
> I took a photo adding letters then placed it in Fast rip. then i was not sure how to set up to print.
> thanks Belinda


Definitely not trying to brush you off. 

I don't know the Tjet software very well and on a weekend, it might be quicker for you to do some simple searches. Otherwise, I'd step you through it.

Good luck.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You must pretreat a shirt before you even attempting to print on a dark shirt..

Make sure you have the tools for this..

Pump Spray (Wagner Spray gun is preferred)
Pre treat for darks there is a pretreat for white shirts so make sure its the correct one
Heat Press

Also, search YouTube for instructional videos


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks will check into it


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I might understand the pretreat black shirts. Spray on front fine mist making sure to cover then wipe wet sponge let dry. heat press before printing.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

A roller sponge (paint roller) 

~ find them at Walmart (shur-line) yellow/blue

Spray a fine mist if you can pick it off with your finger nail its too much.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You might find this video, with Joey from our support department, helpful in starting up:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUkA7NIHElE[/MEDIA]



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

That excellent to watch and learn by! I will be able to do all this now with no problem but I just need to figure out now how to get my vector or gif or jpg set up now to print. I have a fast rip 1.7 software on tjet2.


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

thanks great tip


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

rainbowfire said:


> That excellent to watch and learn by! I will be able to do all this now with no problem but I just need to figure out now how to get my vector or gif or jpg set up now to print. I have a fast rip 1.7 software on tjet2.



You should have the FastArtist/FastRIP software to be able to print white ink. The last version was FastArtist 1.5.1 and FastRIP 9. The newest upgrade for FastArtist/FastRIP is EZ Artist / EZ RIP 2.0.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

can this be purchased online then? Mine is currently 1.5 and 9. There is added features in the upgrade like vista can use it and added features as in supersize, fluid mask, cost for items right.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The EZ Artist / EZ RIP 2.0 software does have all those features. It can be used with Vista, Windows 7, and XP. You can upgrade to it if you already have FastArtist/FastRIP. Just need your dongle number. I will send you a pm with pricing information.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## GrannyTees (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Belinda
Equipment Zone has good videos and you might want to check out their support packages to access their links for a variety of online help. Helped me a lot when I had my T-Jet. The trick to a great print on a black tshirt is 1. pretreat and let it dry at room temp. Don't speed up the process with pressing with heat press
2. understanding your software and being able to apply an undercoat of white. With FastArtist there is a wizard that can help you.
3. next you have to set up your printer settings, telling it how many undercoats to do and how much to shrink it so that there is no peeking through. You might want to experiment with the settings. Photo 720 two pass was my favorite. You have to make sure that the printing is also set up to match the undercoating. Cartoon 720 is good when doing geometric shapes and text.
4. You should also set up your pass counter so that it returns the bed for the prescribed number of coats. Two undercoats and two passes of ink makes a print that is almost like a plastisol transfer. 
Suggest that you start a journal with all your experiments and findings so that next time you go to print you will be able to set up the printer again for a good run.
Remember to do a printer head check regularly to make sure you don't need to do a power clean with your maintanence software. Buy inkjet transparencies at the business supply store (we have staples) or teacher supply store and cut them into 2 1/2" x 8" strips. 
pm me if you need more info.
Learning by trial and error is trying but you learn a lot about your machine and software.


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

I purchased the upgrade and when i go to rip the picture it moves and i'm not sure how to position it in 2.0? before there was arrows you could press to position your image and with this new one not sure where to check thanks Belinda


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

rainbowfire said:


> I purchased the upgrade and when i go to rip the picture it moves and i'm not sure how to position it in 2.0? before there was arrows you could press to position your image and with this new one not sure where to check thanks Belinda


Hi Belinda,

Just right-click on the preview in EZ RIP and you'll get a menu that will allow you to align the graphic to the center (or to another area). You can then use the numbers on the Y-axis to adjust the distance of your design to the collar.

Please let me know if you'd like to go over this any further.

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm doing something wrong. This time i had a white square around my bitmap image? and when i printed it i set collor down 3.5 and let each side at ) thinking it would be centered on th etshie=rt but instead it was to the left and printing on the metal frame?


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

rainbowfire said:


> I'm doing something wrong. This time i had a white square around my bitmap image? and when i printed it i set collor down 3.5 and let each side at ) thinking it would be centered on th etshie=rt but instead it was to the left and printing on the metal frame?


Hi,

Sounds like your page size or margins need to be set. One of our support technicians can go over this with you tomorrow. Please send me a PM and we'll get you set up.

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## rainbowfire (Nov 13, 2007)

will do. thanks


----------

